

UA Study: Your Brain Sees Things You Don’t - tmbsundar
http://uanews.org/story/ua-study-your-brain-sees-things-you-don-t

======
Shivetya
From this I wonder if there are activities you can participate in that would
improve this functionality? I wonder how it links into the idea of deja vu

~~~
tannerc
Deja vu is theorized to be a data-recollection issue, where information is
stored in short-term memory before it's consciously processed -- giving you
the feeling of having experienced something before.

As for activities or exercises to improve the functionality, I imagine things
like meditation or even yoga could help. Though, to be honest, I'm not exactly
sure how.

